# Dewalt Battery Powered Nailers



## Ron6519 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm looking for feedback on the finish and brad nailers. I have two Senco 25 finish battery nailers that are problematic. I need a nailer that has a little more longevity then these items. I can't get more then 6 months out of them before they need repair.
Ron


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

personally i think you cant beat a pnumatic nailer but of course it depends if you can cart the gun,hose and compressor around with you,if its staying in a workshop though i`d certainly consider it.
i know you can purchase nailers with gas canisters but i have no experience with them so i could`nt comment on them.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

I use air and have had a craftsman and have had it over 12 years. If inside it's the only way to go, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Ron6519 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a full set of pneumatics with two compressors. I'm looking for a reliable airless unit that will stay out of the shop.
With some jobs an airless gun is just so much more convienient.
Ron


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a paslode gas cartridge nailer, both a finish nailer and a framing, and I have a few pneumatic nailers. Nice not to have the hose always, and if I just have a few nails to do, then it is nice. I originally got them because having to haul a compressor to each place was a pain, but frankly, if you can, use pneumatic. Less wear on the ears, less repair, cheaper, more durable. 
my 2 cents.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the Dewalt 18ga. angled nailer that is battery operated. I use it for small jobs on site. It is kinda bulky to work with all day but does the job nicely for small jobs. Battery life is very good and it has all the power I have needed.


----------



## JstMe (Mar 5, 2008)

MinConst said:


> I have the Dewalt 18ga. angled nailer that is battery operated. I use it for small jobs on site. It is kinda bulky to work with all day but does the job nicely for small jobs. Battery life is very good and it has all the power I have needed.



when did these come out? I have been waiting but have yet to see a 18g.....all I can find are 16g. As for portability and reliability I use a jacpac and my 18g air nailer with it, I have used paslodes and some swear by them.....I just havent had as good of luck with them. If you dont like the jacpac kobalt also makes a portable unit as well.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Nailer time...*

I have had and used both the Dewalt and the Paslode... I love the Paslode as it is very light and easy to use.. The only drawback is that it requires both a rechargeable battery and gas cartridges... I have used the Paslode's for quite a few years and love not having to haul the compressor and guns around all the time... Especially if I am in one of the homes with that darn white or creme colored carpeting... 

I have also tried out the Dewalt and it is an awesome gun as well... Especially if you have Dewalt 18 V battery stuff already.. Doing construction and remods for years, I have all of the 18 V stuff to go along with it.. The Dewalt has a light and a carry clip as well as it can be sat down on the base... Again, it can be dialed to different things to match whatever you may be doing with it... The one drawback is that if you are using it for an extended period of time, the gun is a bit heavy compared to the Paslode... 

Honestly it is a toss up, but keep in mind I have found that both of them work... The Paslode is lighter and easier to manipulate around... By the way, I have the angle versions of each... Much easier to get into and around a couple of things... Have a great time and enjoy whichever nailer you pick... You might want to purchase them from a big box retailer that is local to you as if you don't like the one that you purchase, you can always return it and get the other one... Make sure that you keep your receipt and the packaging that it came in...


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

check out the new senco cordless 25. it is so much better than the airfree 25 you will be amaized. it is also a little less bulky, lighter, and fires faster than any other cordless out now. the rapid fire feature is awsome.


----------



## redwolves (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have also wondered about the reliability of a battery vs gas tool. I own a Paslode and it has saved me lots of time.I wonder if a battery powered gun can sustain the same amount of time as the gas gun. I guess with two batteries ( i have two for each Paslode) .......I may have to try them.


----------

